# Another Robeson golden



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

We know how bad this shelter is, it says golden retriever but then in the description it says gold lab, so i don't know. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | St. Pauls, NC | 45909


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks mostly Golden to me, might be a bit of a mix due to the stripe on his nose. He's adorable though. Can you contact a local rescue to see if they can pull this sweet boy? Best bet is calling them, since they take awhile to answer emails.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NEUSE RIVER GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE (NRGRR) located in Raleigh covers this shelter.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

He is sooooo cute. I want him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> NEUSE RIVER GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE (NRGRR) located in Raleigh covers this shelter.



Has anyone emailed the rescue for this boy?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have emailed them. GoldenMum brought this thread to my attention.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Karen


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope rescue can take him. He is soooooooo cute.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Thanks Karen


LOL, I'm not Karen. I'm with NRGRR and it sounds like intake is following up on him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> LOL, I'm not Karen. I'm with NRGRR and it sounds like intake is following up on him.


Oops sorry. Thank you for emailing!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I never know who to email or call. Can anyone point me in the direction of the NC rescues, should i find more cases i think would need a rescue...thanks.

Hope this one gets rescued. He's a cutie.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

The link has been udpated to "Adopted" - Yeah!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our intake person got an email back saying he had been rescued.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YAY hes been adopted!


----------

